# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - speaker = altoparlant

## edspace

> _Speaker	=>	Altoparlant - italisht, une do ta preferoja anglisht_


Fjala altoparlant mund të rrjedhë nga Italishtja, por në mos gabohem, është pjesë e fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe:
ALTOPARLANT m. sh. 
1. Aparat, zakonisht në trajtë hinke, që shërben për të përforcuar tingujt 
e për t'i përhapur larg. Altoparlanti i radios (i televizorit). Altoparlantët e 
rrugëve. Flas me altoparlant. Dëgjoj nga altoparlanti. 
2. fig. keq. Ai që përhap me të madhe idetë e mendimet e një tjetri. 
Altoparlantët e borgjezisë. Bëhet altoparlant i dikujt.

----------

